# Develpoing a website,need help!!!



## aroraanant (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi guys...
I m new to this section but not so new on TDF and not so good in programming.
I m planning to make a website like gsmarena which will contain specifications and reviews and prices and a lot more info about mobiles,it is my final year project.
I m very good in  HTML, CSS, Javascript (including the concept of DOM and validation and also have some knowledge of Sessions and cookies ) and SQL too...yeah I know thats very less as this all is basic...but right now I am also learning ASP.NET and can also work with dreamweaver.And I think I need to have knowledge of PHP and XML which I don't have.And do I need to learn jQuery also??
I m planning to get Linux hosting as I know how to use C Panel very well and C panel has very good features and I can easily add a wordpess blog to my website ,but ASP.NET will not be supported on it.So what you guys need to say about it,do I need to use ASP.NET for making to website or simply tell me what should I do?
I have to complete around 50-70% of the work before March 1st week and rest of the work till May 1st week.
And I was thinking to add a forum instead of a blog,adding a blog is a job of some clicks but I don't know how to add a forum and manage it? Can it be done easily or should I drop the idea of adding a forum and simply add a blog on it.I searched a lil bit on google and there I saw that many scripts are available but how to use them?
There is a friend who will be sharing this job with me(but he has less or the same knowledge that I have)
And I have a lot many questions to ask,but will ask them later on.
So guys tell me from where should I start and what should I do first?
And what are the things(any language or anything) I need to learn?


----------



## khmadhu (Jan 20, 2012)

better go with open source.. u r site will be ready with no extra cost.. and also fully customizable !

if u want both blogging and forum in one site.. then choose for CMS softwares.. famous ones  are
Wordpress
Drupal 
Joomla

try these 3.. whichever u find easy and useful.   use that.


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 20, 2012)

> And do I need to learn jQuery also??


won't harm.



> as I know how to use C Panel very well


what's there to learn in that  



> do I need to use ASP.NET for making to website


not a must.



> what should I do?


WordPress + custom theme.



> I don't know how to add a forum and manage it? Can it be done easily? Should I drop the  idea of adding a forum


Installing a forum is bloody easy, creating a community isn't. Drop the idea, else you're just other place for spambots to throw their crap


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 21, 2012)

khmadhu said:


> better go with open source.. u r site will be ready with no extra cost.. and also fully customizable !
> 
> if u want both blogging and forum in one site.. then choose for CMS softwares.. famous ones  are
> Wordpress
> ...



For making the blog I will be using wordpress but I need to design the website myself,don't want to use Joomla or Drupal.As its my final year project so have to do the coding myself only.
Anyways thanks for your suggestion


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 21, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> won't harm.


what do you mean by that.As I have to spend sometime in learning.
If I learn it how it will be useful to me?
Please can you tell me.



> what's there to learn in that


Ya I know as I already mentioned that I only know few things so just mentioned it as I worked in it 2-3yrs back



> not a must.


Ok thanks



> WordPress + custom theme.


I was already gonna do that



> Installing a forum is bloody easy, creating a community isn't. Drop the idea, else you're just other place for spambots to throw their crap


Can you tell me how to add a forum if its really easy.
I will be really thankful to you for that.
As I don't care for spambots


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 21, 2012)

jQuery is a js framework, knowing it will help you immensely since you & it'll make your js work a lot easier. PLus there're a lot of plugins for specific tasks, which'll help as you won't have to do the hard work yourself.



> Can you tell me how to add a forum if its really easy.


First: Which forum do you want to install? Does your host provide fantastico / Softaculous? If so then it's all 1-click install.



> As I don't care for spambots


You better worry.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 21, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> jQuery is a js framework, knowing it will help you immensely since you & it'll make your js work a lot easier. PLus there're a lot of plugins for specific tasks, which'll help as you won't have to do the hard work yourself.


Thanks for that...I will read some tutorials then.



> First: Which forum do you want to install? Does your host provide fantastico / Softaculous? If so then it's all 1-click install.


I don't have any idea about it.How about adding a forum just similar to this one(TDF).I haven't got any hosting right now.Have to get it in some time as its my project so will get any,don't want to much money(or can say will see I will get some good hosting for free   ).Can you help in that too.As previously I was thinking to buy from godaddy but right now first I m gonna test it on some free hosting then later I will buy something good.



> You better worry.


That I will see later.I will manage that.


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 21, 2012)

TDF uses vBulletin which isn't free. 

Ask when you're ready to setup


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 21, 2012)

Tell me some good one which is free


----------



## ico (Jan 21, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Tell me some good one which is free


*Simple Machines*

or

*MyBB - Free and Open Source Forum Software*


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 22, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> what's there to learn in that


BTW there are hell lot of people who know a lot about coding and designing a website but don't have any idea of Cpanel.




ico said:


> *Simple Machines*
> 
> or
> 
> *MyBB - Free and Open Source Forum Software*



Thanks a lot.
I m having a look at the same.
Will get back to you soon


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 22, 2012)

well u are pretty much good to go since u are familiar with html/css/js u need to acquaint urself with php,sql and learn jquery if u've got time on ur hands


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 22, 2012)

^^^
I know SQL also very well.
Ya i know I need to learn PHP and jquery but the thing is that I have not got much time as its my final year and I m hell lot of busy and also we have to spend time friends and family and good sleep is also necessary...LOL


----------



## Nipun (Jan 22, 2012)

ico said:


> *Simple Machines*
> 
> or
> 
> *MyBB - Free and Open Source Forum Software*


phpBB too.


----------

